# Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...



## jimmie8882 (18. August 2010)

... hej!

In einem Monat solls nach Schweden gehen. 
Ein Kollege leiht mir jetzt sein Hand GPS, ein Garmin GPS72.
Da es sich hierbei nicht um einen Plotter handelt, kann ich also auch keine Karte auf dem Gerät erkennen. 
Was für eine Karte brauche ich denn jetzt zusätzlich um anhand der Koordinaten zu erkennen wo ich mich befinde? 

Besten Dank schonmal für die Hilfe, ich bin Neuling auf dem Gebiet.


----------



## gufipanscher (19. August 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

Wenn du von Papierkarten sprichst, wird es für einen Neuling ein schwieriges unterfangen, die genaue position nachzuverfolgen.

Wenn du genügend Power (12V anschluss) mit dabei hast, würd ich einen laptop als navi vergewaltigen oder ganz einfach mir ein biliges Gerät wie das magellan triton zulegen. bei diesem gerät kannst du dir deine karten selbst erstellen.


----------



## jimmie8882 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

Schade, und ich dachte das Reich jetzt erstmal. 
Nochmal 150€ ausgeben is nicht mehr drin, ich werde also auf papierkarten zurückgreifen müssen. Woher bekomm ich denn eine solche für mein Gebiet?! Brauche doch Nord Ost Koordinaten!


----------



## jimmie8882 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

Schade, und ich dachte das Reich jetzt erstmal. 
Nochmal 150€ ausgeben is nicht mehr drin, ich werde also auf papierkarten zurückgreifen müssen. Woher bekomm ich denn eine solche für mein 
Gebiet?! Brauche doch Nord Ost Koordinaten!


----------



## waldschratnrw (19. August 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

Karten Gibts hier
http://www.lantmateriet.se/templates/LMV_Entrance.aspx?id=46


----------



## schwedenklausi (19. August 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

Karten selbst ausdrucken :http://kartor.eniro.se/ 

schwedenklausi


----------



## jimmie8882 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

Hab mir beide Seiten mal angeguckt, und mir direkt was runtergeladen. 
Seekarte mit Tiefenangaben hab ich mir jetzt ins Photoshop geladen und markiere mir Wegpunkte und einige Spots. 
Die Koordinaten bezieh ich von Google Earth, fütter damit das GPS und kann bequem navigieren. Oder fällt noch jemandem was ein? 

Danke für die Hilfe bis hier ...


----------



## gufipanscher (20. August 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

hab mir die karten nicht angesehen, aber du musst differenzieren zwischen einem Gauss-Krüger Raster und bspw WGS84.
Beim einen ist das Gitternetz linear und beim anderen elipsenförmig.
Erstere sind nicht mit GoogleEarth kompatibel. Soll heißen, auch wenn du meinst, du hast deine Karte via Photoshop richtig hingebogen und verzerrt, hast du am Ende je nach Größe des Gebiets Differenzen bis zu 500m.


----------



## gufipanscher (20. August 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

Wenn es dir reicht, lediglich am PC die Koordinaten zu ermitteln, kann ich dir eventuell helfen.

Es gibt da verschiedene Naviprogramme (Freeware) wie zB das "Vantage Point". Dafür könnt ich dir deine Wunschgebiete (sofern du die Gewässerkarten dafür hast) ins passende Format wandeln.
Im Program selbst kannst du dann ganz normal Wegpunkte und Routen markieren und dir diese als GPS Koordinaten ausspucken lassen.

Wenn du dir dann noch für ein paar wenige Euros eine USB-GPSmaus für deinen Laptop holst, kannst du diesen gleich zur Navigation einsetzen. So einfach ist das mittlerweilen.

grüße


----------



## jimmie8882 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

Mit dem Nachteil, dass mein Laptop aufm Boot nichts zu duzen hat  ich les mich nochmal weiter in das Thema ein und schreib am Ende der Woche mal meinen Plan. Danke für die viele Hilfe, super Service! 

Ich hab übrigens das GPS gerät auf dem Sofa ausprobiert und die Koordinaten mit google Earth abgeglichen. Stimmt 100% überein! Also markier ich mir auf der Gewässerkarte einige markante Punkte, die beim navigieren helfen sollten. Die kann ich dann als Route oder Punkte anfahren und sollte zumindest mehr Koordination haben als mit sternkalender und Zirkel! 
Die runtergeladene Karte hat übrigens weder gerade noch ellipsenförmige Linien eingezeichnet. So ein "Raster" wollte ich mir nachträglich selber einzeichnen, mit Hilfe der google Koordinaten! 

In der Hoffnung nicht verloren zu gehen verbleibe ich mit einem freundlichen Mast und schotbruch


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

Schau mal hier, dass müßte für Dich brauchbar sein.


----------



## jimmie8882 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

Super Hilfe, wenn man die Koordinaten für das GPS umrechnen muss. Danke!
Allerdings bin ich immernoch auf der Suche nach einer passenden Karte, die mir Längen- und Breitengrade anzeigt. Das händische Einzeichnen ist doch kniffliger als ich dachte. Die beiden geposteten Seiten lassen mich keine vernünftige Karte finden. 
Kann mir vielleicht noch jemand sagen wie genau man diese Karte nennt. Nautisch, Topographisch, ...? 

Beste Grüße, Tobi


----------



## waldschratnrw (23. August 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

Nautische Karten wirst du nur für die Größeren Schwedischen binnengewässer erhalten. Aber für fast alle seen kannst du in den Touristenbüros brauchbare Karten erhalten. Ein epilen kannst du dich am einfachsten mit Kompass und Peilung von Landmarken. Ansonsten musst du dir die topografiska Kartan kaufen. Mein Tipp wäre, schleppen und da wo es beißt mal nen Wegpunkt setzen, denn du hinterher wieder anfahren kannst.
Übrigesn 100% hat kein ziviles GPS  da ist immer ein restfehler von 3m -6 m selbst bei gutem Sat empfang.
Happy Trails
Elmar


----------



## schwedenfan83 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

Hej hej !

auf der kartor.eniro.se Seite kannst du dir die GPS-Koordinaten doch einfach per Rechtsklick anzeigen lassen.

Gruß


----------



## jimmie8882 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

Das kann ich ja bei Google Earth auch!
Ich hätte nur gern eine Gewässerkarte mit Tiefenangaben und einem Koordinaten-Raster. Das muss ich mir dann wohl basteln! 

Und die 3-6m Abweichung nehm ich einfach in Kauf, werden den Heimathafen schon irgendwie finden. :vik:


----------



## schwedenfan83 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

Versteh nicht ganz wozu du Google earth brauchst !


----------



## jimmie8882 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*



> auf der kartor.eniro.se Seite kannst du dir die GPS-Koordinaten doch einfach per Rechtsklick anzeigen lassen.


Bei GE brauch man dazu nicht mal nen Rechtsklick! 

Aber wahrscheinlich liegt hier ein Missverständnis vor... 
Ich brauche eine Gewässerkarte auf der ich die Längen- und Breitengrade ablesen kann, damit ich weiß wo ich mich befinde. 
Oder zumindest im Umkreis von 6m


----------



## schwedenfan83 (23. August 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

Jo, wahrscheinlich :c

Aber in Googe Earth gibts keine Seekarte, also wozu braucht man es ?

Nimm die Eniro Karte erstell in Photoshop ein Gitternetz und ermittle die Koordinaten #6


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. August 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

Moin Tobi, ich beschäftige mich gerade mt meinem neuen Garmin (welches noch gar nicht da ist). Aber schon mal gucken was wo wie mit den Karten an zustellen ist. Dabei bin ich durch einen anderen Fred auf diese Seite gestossen.

Da stellste oben Kartor ein, dann darunter auf Sjökort. Dann haste die Seekarte. Bei mir ist rechts noch ein kleines Fenster (Visa par kartan) da gibt es unten den Eintrag GPS. Wenn Du da rauf klickst erscheint auf der Seekarte ein kleiner Kreis den man auf deinen Hotspot schieben kann. In einem extra kleinen Fenster werden Dir die Koordinaten angezeigt.

Ich hoffe das es sowas ist was Du suchst. Für alle anderen viel Spaß damit.
Für Geräte die eigene Karten zulassen gibt es noch dieses Programm welches unter Java auf allen Computerplattformen läuft. Sobald mein Garmin da ist werde ich berichten wie das läuft.


----------



## jimmie8882 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

Hej Junkie, ... 

... ich gehe immernoch davon aus, dasses sich hier um ein Kommunikationsproblem handelt. Das liegt wohl auf meiner Seite, deswegen versuche ich noch einmal zu beschreiben was genau ich suche. 

Ich habe ein Garmin GPS76. Das ist KEIN Kartenplotter, weswegen ich auf keiner Karte sehen kann, wo ich mich befinde. 
Mit dem Gerät kann ich mir aber meinen Standort als Koordinaten anzeigen lassen, z.B. N 57° 36.738', E 16° 32.420'
Will ich jetzt eine "analoge Karte" aus Papier benutzen um herauszufinden benötige ich eine Karte mit Raster (Vektor?)

Bislang habe ich nichts gefunden, vor Allem aber keine Gewässerkarte mit Tiefenangaben und eben diesem Raster! ;+

Also steht gerade nur zur Debatte, dass ich mühesam die Koordinaten mit Hilfe von kartor.eniro.se suche und mir im Photoshop auf die Gewässerkarte ein eigenes Raster (N/S) bastel. Etwas mühselig, ... 

Wenn jetzt noch jemand helfen kann, Bitte! 

Hej då, Tobi


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. August 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

Also müsstest Du Dir eine Papierkarte kaufen? Anderen falls müsste Dir ein Member eine Eingescannte Karte schicken die Du ausdrucken kannst?


----------



## jimmie8882 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

So sieht's aus Jochen!
Und wenn dieser Member jetzt BITTE diesen Beitrag lesen könnte... |rolleyes


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. August 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

Edit: Falsche Idee..


----------



## schlie (3. September 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

@gpsjunkie,

ich finde deinen Hinweis super. Habe ein Garmin Edge, super zum Speichern von eigenen Hot Spots und dank Deinem Hinweis kann ich mir jetzt vorher noch die GPS Daten von der Karte eintackern und finde jede Stelle. Eine Seekarte ins Hand GPS hochladen wäre natürlich spitze, habe aber hier auch noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden. Für mich reichts aber auch so
in Kombi mit Seekarte, GPS und Echolot. Was braucht man mehr ? #h


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. September 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

Hallo Schlie, welches HandGPS hast du? Mit dem Mobile Atlas Creator kannste doch Seekarten von Norwegen für ein HandGPS erstellen. Vorraussetzung ist allerdings ein HandGPS welches Costumer Karten handeln kann.


----------



## schlie (4. September 2010)

*AW: Ich hab ein Hand-GPS und dann...*

Hallo gpsjunkie, 

habe das Edge 705, eigentlich mal angeschaft zum Mountainbiking und Wandern. Leider bin ich beruflich sehr aktiv und habe wenig Zeit um mich um solche Details wie von Dir vorgeschlagen, zu kümmern. Das Gerät kann bestimmt viel mehr als ich von ihm verlange. In Norge habe ich das Gerät genutzt, um zu schauen wie schnell die Fähre fährt und wann wir endlich da sind. Desweiteren um erfolgreiche Angelplätze einzuspeichern und um bei Nebel nach Hause zu finden. Mit dem Seekartenprogramm, dass ich dank deiner Info gefunden habe, kann ich nun GPS Daten eingeben, um die Stellen, die wir anfahren wollen, nun auch zu finden. Wir haben immer 2 Kumpel mit, die mir anhand der Seekarten auch GPS Daten zurufen können, aber es hat sich herausgestellt, dass diese Daten auch mal um 100 Meter abweichen und das ist schon Mist. 
Klasse finde ich auch, dass man sich hinterher seine Touren über Google Earth anschauen kann. 
Leider kann ich hier keine Hinweise geben, die über die Gebrauchsanleitung hinausgehen, vielleicht schaffe ich es mal an kalten Wintertagen, mich in die MAterie zu vertiefen. Für Hinweise bin ich immer dankbar.

Gruß schlie |bigeyes


----------

